# Tastaturlayout bei KDE ändern

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

bei meinem Gentoo ist das Tastaturlayout bei KDE leider Englisch. KDE selber ist Deutsch. Das l10n-Paket habe ich auch installiert. In der xorg.conf habe ich ebenfalls deutsches Layout eingetragen und in den "richtigen" Konsolen in das Layout auch Deutsch, nur bei KDE eben nicht.

Von anderen Distributionen kenne ich außerdem einen Punkt in den Systemeinstellungen: "Tastaturlayout ändern", den ich in meinen Einstellungen nicht finde. 

Kann es sein, das ein Paket fehlt? Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?

mfG Haubentaucher

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Haubentaucher  :Wink: 

Wenn du dein "de" Layout in der xorg.conf gesetzt hast dann sollte es eigentlich global unter X , und somit auch in (kdm) KDE angewendet werden.

Ich vermute du hast da eventuell einen Fehler drin...

Siehe eventuell auch mal in diesem Beitrag

Aber auch ein setzen in KDE (für den aktuellen User) sollte problemlos klappen. Doch das kann je nach KDE Version ein wenig abweichen -- sprich es wäre hilfreich wenn du deine verwendete KDE Version nennen könntest.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ich benutze KDE  4.4.5.

Den Befehl setxkbmap hatte ich auch gerade gefunden, damit geht das auch. Meine xorg.conf sieht eigentlich genau so aus, bis auch den Treiber kbd statt evdev und das ich XkbLayout statt xkblayout geschrieben habe. Die Großschreibung habe ich jetzt korrigiert. Mal sehen, was nächsten Systemstart passiert. 

Ich fände allerdings die grafische Entsprechung in den KDE-Einstellungen doch ganz nett, wenn man die dort irgendwie einfügen kann.

----------

## Josef.95

"XkbLayout" mit grossem X wäre eigentlich schon richtig.

Aber ansonsten schaue doch mal in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log was tatsächlich verwendet wird.

Oder poste auch hier mal deine Section aus der xorg.conf

 *Haubentaucher wrote:*   

> Ich fände allerdings die grafische Entsprechung in den KDE-Einstellungen doch ganz nett, wenn man die dort irgendwie einfügen kann.

 

Das sollte normal eigentlich auch immer verfügbar sein. (das ist schon mit im kleinen kdebase-meta Package mit enthalten)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre war es unter kde-4.4 noch unter Systemsettings --> und dort mit unter Regionales

(doch sicher bin ich mir nicht, ich habe aktuell kein kde-4.4 verfügbar)

----------

## Haubentaucher

Danke für den Tipp mit dem "Regionales", dort ist es auch zu finden. Ich war ebenfalls ein neueres KDE gewöhnt. Das Layout durch den X-Server festzulegen funktioniert allerdings immer noch nicht (jetzt legt KDE das fest). 

Die xorg.conf hatte ich letzten Post nicht gepostet, weil ich an einem anderen PC war. Hier ist sie:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "xkblayout"      "de"

        Option "xkbvariant"     "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Section "Monitor"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        #DisplaySize      520   290     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "ACR"

        ModelName    "Acer GD245HQ"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 140.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 120.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Sie ist bislang noch automatisch erstellt, bis auf die Tastatursektion.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Haubentaucher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Dies wäre für die Standard Xorg Syntax auch richtig, doch du nutzt vermutlich den aktuellen xorg-server-1.9 mit hotplugging der Eingabegeräte über udev (Das wäre auch Standard)

Da müsste es dann etwa so ausschauen 

```
Section "InputClass"

         Identifier "keyboard-all"

#?#        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Ich hab den "kbd" Driver mal einkommentiert da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der so noch mit unterstützt wird, als Default wird aktuell eigentlich der "evdev" Treiber (erwartet)

Für genaueres schau bitte auch noch mal im Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

und in der "man xorg.conf"

----------

## Yamakuzure

Für KDE: In den Systemeinstellungen->Eingabegeräte->Tastatur->Belegung einstellen

Für xorg-1.9+: In /etx/X11/xorg.conf -> 

```
Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier  "keyboard-all_de" 

    Driver      "evdev" 

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de" 

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

    MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection
```

----------

